# spanish



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anybody know if the Spanish have showed up at sikes yet?


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

I was catching 18 inchers last month by free-lining elwives. Hadn't tried lately for shark and black drum hunting.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Just caught some today free lining ly


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

Gents, what do you mean by free lining lys? Just putting them on a hook and fishing off the surface? I'm new to saltwater fishing and appreciate the input. Thanks.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Exactly! You can try light steel, or if they are leader shy you can try 40-50 lbs mono leader with a circle hook.


----------

